# Green severum breeding question



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi guy i have maybe a stupid question but i need to ask?
I have breeding pair of green severum. I want a knows if the babies will be green severum or can i get some yellow or gold babies...

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437677,-123.468647


----------

